# what breed /cross of sheep would this ram be



## ladyfarmer10 (Sep 7, 2011)

he is a 7 month old hair sheep,snow white.other than that I dont know.
Thanks


----------



## carolinagirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Probably Wiltshire Horn.  http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/sheep/wiltshirehorn/index.htm


----------



## SheepGirl (Sep 7, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> Probably Wiltshire Horn.  http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/sheep/wiltshirehorn/index.htm


I agree.


----------



## boothcreek (Sep 8, 2011)

going by the barbados in the back I would say that he is a bit small for a wiltshire. He looks like a Texas Dahl to me. http://www.unitedhornedhairsheepassociation.org/texasdallsheepgallery.html


----------



## ladyfarmer10 (Sep 9, 2011)

boothcreek said:
			
		

> going by the barbados in the back I would say that he is a bit small for a wiltshire. He looks like a Texas Dahl to me. http://www.unitedhornedhairsheepassociation.org/texasdallsheepgallery.html


I think this may be what he is,since the wiltshire has black skin on nose and taller. mine has pink skin and is the height  also.
Thanks yall


----------



## kstaven (Sep 10, 2011)

boothcreek said:
			
		

> going by the barbados in the back I would say that he is a bit small for a wiltshire. He looks like a Texas Dahl to me. http://www.unitedhornedhairsheepassociation.org/texasdallsheepgallery.html


Hey. You have any Katahdin's for sale or coming up in the spring?


----------



## boothcreek (Sep 14, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> boothcreek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi , i dont raise katahdins. just get the odd one to cross with my blackbellies to see what i get but they all go in the freezer.


----------

